# Comics



## gekho (Aug 9, 2010)

Look what I have just found!!


----------



## gekho (Aug 9, 2010)

II part


----------



## gekho (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you ever heard about the "Porco Rosso"? It´s a famous anime very popular in Europe during the 90s. It seems the cartoonist is a great fan of planes and history. This is a small comic about the SCW and my fovourite bomber. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm...
3-bladed props on those Condor Legion Bf109s...

good find though, are we going to get another comic thread going?


----------



## gekho (Aug 9, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> good find though, are we going to get another comic thread going?



Sure! If I find more I will post them


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they new or older comics?

THanks for sharing!!


----------



## gekho (Aug 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Are they new or older comics?



They were drawn in the 80s


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

actual artwork!!! cool!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2010)

remember this??

Falcon Squadron


----------



## imalko (Aug 9, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Hmm...
> 3-bladed props on those Condor Legion Bf109s...



What is the problem with that? Condor Legion did operate Bf 109E, so the comic is historically accurate...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool comics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

_Sweeeeet!_ Hope to see some more! Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

That is pretty sweet!


----------



## Frantish (Aug 16, 2010)

gekho said:


> Have you ever heard about the "Porco Rosso"? It´s a famous anime very popular in Europe during the 90s. It seems the cartoonist is a great fan of planes and history. This is a small comic about the SCW and my fovourite bomber.
> 
> Enjoy!!



Aaahhhhh.

*Porco Rosso* (Crimson Pig)






*Hayao Miyazaki*, the author, is the finest animation director, writer, author, artist, story teller the world has ever seen (sorry Walt Disney and Osamu Tezuka). His "cartoons" are better then all but the best live action movies!!!1!

*Of interest to all of here is his penchant (ability) to express in his art the feeling of flight! After watching his films, it was like I took a joy ride in an airplane.
I like to say
"If man was meant to fly he would have wings, but he does, just someone forgot to attach them"


His ability to so easily express this comes from his childhood (from Wiki):



Miyazaki, the second of four brothers, was born in the town of Akebono-cho, part of Tokyo's Bunkyō-ku. During World War II, Miyazaki's father Katsuji was director of Miyazaki Airplane, owned by his brother (Hayao Miyazaki's uncle), which made rudders for A6M Zero fighter planes. During this time, Miyazaki drew airplanes and developed a lifelong fascination with aviation, a penchant that later manifested as a recurring theme in his films.

Click to expand...


and this is tidbits of his skill:

Kaze Tachinu













A Trip to Tynemouth






I could go on all week about this incredible artist!!!*


----------



## Frantish (Aug 16, 2010)

This was the inspiration for Porco Rosso: *"Age of the Flying Boat"!*

see here in full size, English

















Another of his works...






....and he does armor as well
(opera kanta - Whisper from TOTORO)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

That is so fricken cool!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 17, 2010)

good stuff...i am going to have to borrow it


----------



## Frantish (Aug 17, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> good stuff...i am going to have to borrow it



Borrow??

You will be borrowing it so often you might as well BUY it!!

I have, several times over LOL.


----------



## sibboh (Apr 18, 2013)

I like very much the Miyazaki artworks. He is a great comic artist. But his animations are wonderful. In his works the animation of the flight gives us a feeling of realism.
Apart the masterpiece "Porco Rosso" (this story takes place in Italy, but in Italy this film was screened at the cinema only in 2012!), we can see different aircraft or flying machines almost in the majority of his works!
For example: the episode 145 from second Lupin III series and titled "Wings of Death - Albatross" was plenty of airplanes.
I know that during WWII his father was a director in a small factory that produced rudders for the Mitsubishi A6M Zero. And he loves airplanes.
Another interesting cartoonist and animator is Leiji Matsumoto. His film titled "The Cockpit" is composed by 3 different stories, all set in WWII. The first is a fictional story about a Luftwaffe pilot. The second tell the story about some japanese pilots (and kamikaze attack plane Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka) and the latter tell the story about two japanese soldiers that attempt to reach an air base.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2013)

I LOVE the artwork in the first 2 posts! thanks for posting!


----------



## sibboh (Apr 18, 2013)

I recommend the blog of a very good french cartoonist named Romain Hugault.
Le blog de Romain Hugault
He drew several aeronautical comics that take place mainly during the Second World War.
Two examples:









A tribute to Miyazaki and his "Porco Rosso":


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 18, 2013)

Agreed very cool somewhat like Terry and the Pirates but that was more of an adventure strip than about aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

Great artwork. Hang on .. I never hung around with pirates ! Although, I did know a couple of Government employees - does that count ?!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet! Porco Rosso is a terrific movie. I remember seeing it when it came out and being blown away by the detail Miyazaki went into in his conceptualisations. That Romain Hugault's a dab hand; he's got a hint of the Philip Castle about him.

philip castle artwork - Google Search


----------



## stug3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trazos en el bloc: MEZEK de Yann André Juillard

The book is named “mezek” (mule) after the Israeli nickname for the Avia S-199s procured from Czechoslovakia and flown against Egyptian Spitfires.
I dont understand Espanol, but the artwork looks pretty good.


----------



## sibboh (May 16, 2013)

At left, the "Spauracchio" that is the ensign of the 22º Gruppo of the Italian Air Force. At right the scarecrow in the Miyazaki movie "Howl's Moving Castle".


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2013)

Wow! I love that movie! can't believe that was a nose-art!


----------



## sibboh (May 21, 2013)

In fact! I also do not think so. Then, recently, I understand that. And I got confirmation. Miyazaki is passionate about airplanes. Especially the golden age of the aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

How many like these are there around today??


----------

